# Product photography background - suggestions?



## ElChapo (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm seeking to re-create the background shown in the two photos below.

View attachment 134586 View attachment 134585

Obviously they are just shoes laid out on a concrete floor. However, unfortunately I don't have any indoor concrete floors at my home or work space.

Just wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to recreate this effect? I've had a look around and can't really seem to find anywhere that sells the same kind of thing. Found some concrete patio slabs which have too much decoration/effects etc.

This plain concrete background really looks great for fashion photography product photos - especially menswear.

Thanks in advance!

*Please do not post images to which you do not hold rights.  You may post links.*


----------



## tirediron (Feb 6, 2017)

Make a form and pour your own?  There's lots of options in vinyl flooring that look very similar to concrete, or you can go for a digital background and composite the product on to it.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 6, 2017)

Lots of options in vinyl flooring. Just picked up (4) 18x18 vinyl peel and stick floor tile that look very much like Travertine, for less than $15, but there's a lot of other options also. Test shots this evening look good.


----------

